# Weight of High Fructose Corn Syrup



## WG Bee Farm (Jan 29, 2005)

HFCS # 55 weight at 100deg. Farh. is 11.46 lbs per gallon. So a 55 is 630lb plus the weight of the drum.(?) I would allow approx 650 lbs for each full drum.
Frank


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Those 275 gallon totes are awful handy
for HFCS.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Not to contradict WG or get too picky, but Mann Lake & Dadant use 11.55 lbs. per gallon for 55 syrup (close enough







). The tare weight of a 55 gallon drum IME is usually between 33 & 38 lbs.


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## WG Bee Farm (Jan 29, 2005)

I am tech challenged and have not been able to figure how to attach a .pdf so everyone can view.
I have a copy of a Tech sheet given to me for HFCS provided by the industry. It has weights, anaylisis, viscosity and properties. I will be glad to e-mail it to anyone if they will send me a PM with their address.

I have been told by a supplier (Domino Sugar) that I pick some of mine up from that they keep HFCS #55 AT 95 Deg.F for ease of pumping. Their suggestion is to add 10% water in the bottom of your container before loading to reduce cystalization, since most people can not keep the syrup at that temp. Several beeks I know do this each time they get a load.
275 gl totes are handy but heavy 3,149 lbs plus weight of the tote. Better have a good truck.


Frank Wyatt

[ November 17, 2006, 07:28 AM: Message edited by: WG Bee Farm ]


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

http://www.cargillfoods.com/pdfs/sweeteners.pdf/ca183.pdf

From this it looks like anywhere from 11.48 to 11.67, depending on temp.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

My tote weighed 3219lbs full of hfcs and 10% water. Cost me over 1k for it. One feeding. Geez. My swinger was able to take it off the truck but, almost tipped over when I turned to much. Pretty heavy stuff.


----------



## kenr (Sep 25, 2005)

What has happened to iddee and sundance dont see them on here anymore.


----------

